# any advice on what to do



## bexman (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi All,

Just had our 2nd failed cycle at IVF Wales (NHS). From now on we're going to have to go private if we try again.

Here's our background....

Me 33, DH 38
TTC for 4 years

*1st IVF *- Long protocol. Started of on 150mg Menopur but boosted to 450 as responding slowly. 12 eggs retrieved. 8 fertilised. 2 were put in of "high" quality (just) nothing worth freezing. BFN
*2nd IVF *- Short protocol. 300mg Menopur. Just 5 eggs retrieved all from one ovary. 4 fertilised. 2 put in of "medium" quality. BFN
We were told the sperm on both occasions was "ok".

Rather than just trying IVF again we were wondering if its worth troubleshooting our unexplained infertility? After all there must be a reason that I haven't got pregnant in 4 years right?

I've seen Agates guide and am bewildered by the array of things to try! Was thinking of going to my GP to ask for Immune tests. Be really grateful for any advice on this. What would you do in our situation? We have a follow up appointment in 2 months (!).

Bex


----------



## RB76 (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your BFNs.

We had those feelings after two failed cycles, feeling that we wanted to investigate more rather than just try again.

When I read the immune testing guidelines I think it said they recommend it after two cycles for over 35 years of age or after three for under, like you, at the time I was fairly close to that borderline. We decided to have them done and it was a good job we did as I did have issues.

I understand the immune testing stuff is daunting. I still find it so now. But yes I would definitely recommend trying to get the Level 1 tests done by your GP if you can, while waiting for your follow up. It will depend on your GP as to whether they will agree to do it though. Level 2 would be done through your clinic.

The other thing to possibly have done is a sperm Dna fragmentation test to check for any issues  there, again would be done through the clinic.

It is so frustrating I know but I think you are right to be proactive.
Good luck


----------



## tarot (Feb 26, 2015)

Bexman.... Would you consider going abroad? Sounds daunting but incredibly easy and you get a nice break!

We came to a dead end in the UK and were amazed at the comprehensive testing and investigations we were recommended at Serum in Athens. Consultations are free and you can leave yourself totally in their hands,they will suggest testings based on your history. Also far cheaper than the UK but far better care and communication.U


----------



## bexman (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow thanks for the super-quick replies. 

We'll definitely make an appointment with the GP and try to talk them into it.

RB76 - we haven't considered Athens but will consider anything! 

I guess we should also look at how to improve egg quality as on both IVFs we didn't get great eggs (they suggested putting in 2 both times and we didn't get any good enough to freeze). Therefore am thinking we need to read up on how to improve egg quality and maybe look at the sperm fragmentation test.


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

Bexman- my eggs have looked OK when they've retrieved them but fallen apart when ICSI'd and been poor quality. I've just bought Rebecca Fett's 'It Starts With The Egg'. 

Lots of other members have recommended this and had good results using it. It's scientific and evidence based although my consultant dismissed it but then gave me a pharmaceutical company advert for a product which contains one of the suggested supplements!. 

Most of the supplements can be bought on Amazon and as our next cycle will be our last I'd like to think we have done everything possible.

Good luck

X


----------



## bexman (Apr 5, 2016)

Thanks Mrs-C
I actually downloaded a sample of that book to my kindle yesterday but haven't looked at it yet.
Really appreciate the advice.
B


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, bexman. This is so upsetting to read about your failures. I know how hard it can be to survive all this.    
Being in your shoes I would change the clinic definitely (I'm sorry if I lost this bit of information.) Even unexplained  infertility might be pretty well explained with other experts. So here I'd look for more points of view. 
I'm absolutely satisfied with our Biotexcom docs who are taking care of us now. There seems to be no prohibited or silly question for them - they just explain everything we get a trouble with.
Do more testing in order to find the reason. It will definitely help you with the following treatment plan. Huge hugs for you, hun


----------

